
List of JavaScript modules for Berlin public transport - derhuerst
https://github.com/derhuerst/vbb-modules#vbb-javascript-modules
======
lioeters
This looks great, and useful. It must have been the result of a lot of
figuring out, and now anyone who needs public transport data can benefit from
the work. I wish my city (Prague) had something like this, in fact, should be
publicly funded! ;)

~~~
derhuerst
> This looks great, and useful. It must have been the result of a lot of
> figuring out […].

It was! Months, in fact.

> I wish my city (Prague) had something like this, in fact, should be publicly
> funded! ;)

I wish it was funded as well. I'd like to do open source & open data full
time, but the government doesn't really recognise the value of community-based
open data projects.

